# 2014 Shipping Rate Hikes



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

Be prepared for scheduled rate hikes from all three major shippers. 
Visit their individual websites for more information 

UPS - Dec 30, 2013 
FedEx - Jan 6, 2014 
USPS - Jan 26, 2014 
.


----------

